# Dark School of Music - Italy, July 2018



## B W T (Jan 14, 2019)

Adventurers by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

It was day six of our Italy road trip when we were reaching the Dark School of Music. It's a massive structure located in the hilly landscape of northwest Italy. This high-lying college is dominating the whole vicinity and is already visible from far away. Luckily, we were bringing much time because there’s so much to discover!


Dark School of Music #01 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

We were entering the huge boarding school via the old sports hall. It isn’t a problem to get inside here because one side is missing a complete wall – which actually must have been pretty cool back then when the facility was still active. But imagine having gym class here in the winter… We were surprised about the bad condition of this building. On the pictures we have seen before the whole place looked much more pristine. But we guess those images were outdated and by now the local youth has destroyed large parts of the college. This is actually one of the most vandalized places we have explored on our Italy adventure. Although this is a proper concrete structure, so we didn't have to be worried about rotten floors or something similar.


Basketball by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This boarding school was constructed in the 1960s. But only around 20 years later the facility was already shut down. In the past, 200 students could live here at the same time. Next to dorm rooms for the kids and their classrooms we also discovered an auditorium, multiple chapels, offices and rooms for the educators, a hospital ward and much more. The dimensions of the structure are just overwhelming!


Infirmary by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

As it seems, this was a religious school with a special focus on art. Especially music was taught here apparently. In several classrooms we are discovering old music books. Urban explorers are calling this abandoned place "Dark School of Music". What an ominous name, right? However, this class on the next image is the most popular photo motive of the derelict college and the room is just super dark. Hence the name. Unfortunately, vandals have already been tearing apart the classroom.


Dark School of Music #16 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This is our personal highlight of the old college: The big chapel. There's relatively little vandalism here. Apparently, even the brutes are in awe of the Lord's house.


Glory by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Earlier we told you that there's also an auditorium. In the past, there were probably enough seats for all those 200 students and even more people. But for three decades the former boarding school is lying in ruins now.


Dark School of Music #04 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

It remains a mystery to us why the place was shut down only 20 years after its big inauguration. It was a Roman Catholic institution that was running the facility. Maybe they simply didn't have enough funds to keep such a large and remote site in good condition. It's also hard to find new buyers, because what is anyone to do with such a rundown structure? And so this concrete block will decay further and probably soon released for demolition.


16 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Now you want to see more of this fascinating place, right? Check out this documentary to learn more about the Dark School of Music:


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2019)

Another fab report. Italy has so much to offer.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 14, 2019)

Fantastic report! Thank you


----------



## Gromr (Jan 15, 2019)

Ughhh I need to go back to Italy, I love that country so much.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2019)

Thats a lovely report. The chapel is excellent well done!


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice mate. Plenty to see and a typically stunning Italian backdrop. Good set.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 16, 2019)

Great report guys. Enjoyed the video.


----------

